# Qing for a cure.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

John Atkins is organizing a competion style BBQ for one of his team mates sons who is battling cancer.  I know this is short notice but,,,

If anyone can make it.



> We are all greatful for all of your support. It looks like to be one of the largest non - contest BBQ event on the East coast. Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Jan 13, 2007 4 pm - 8 pm
> Hugh Cassell Elementary School 1301 Rockfish Rd. Waynesboro VA
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I believe this is the first post that I have seen that hasn't gotten at least one reply here.

Gary and I helped out John Atkins "The Barbeque Connection", Richard Middleton of "Red White and Q", Tuffy Stone of "Cool Smoke", Jeff and Joe Harless of "Team Joeboy", and many more volunteers with Q for a cure.  Justin Harris, a member of Pigs on the Run BBQ team, has a rare childhood cancer that he is battling.

We served over 700 people in 3 hours.  15+ briskets, 10 butts, 10 shoulders, 70lbs of cole slaw, baked beans and rolls.  Not to mention all the homemade deserts that was donated.  Hugh Cassell Elementary School donated their kitchen and dinning hall to hold this huge event.

There was a country/bluegrass band that volunteered to play during the whole event.  They were great.

There was coverage from 5 different news agencies there as well.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 14, 2007)

Good job guys for a great cause.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 14, 2007)

Way to go guys...alot of work for a good cause


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like it was a huge success.  I hope things work out for Justin and his family.  Truly a great thing you guys did for the family!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 14, 2007)

You guys are very admirable!  Great work guys!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 14, 2007)

My hats off to you,great job.
Aaron


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice thing to do.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome job guys


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 14, 2007)

High five hand and testosterone laden manly man type hiney slaps all around. Great Job!!

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2007)

Good job Bill

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2007)

Great effort and a great job.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

Lets play a game.  Who can find the picture of Gary?

http://pigsontherunbbq.blogspot.com/search/label/POTR


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2007)

*HERE* it is!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 19, 2007)

geez louise, he is hideous.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> geez louise, he is hideous.



what, you have no mirrors?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 19, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":ccp9agq1]geez louise, he is hideous.



what, you have no mirrors?   [/quote:ccp9agq1]
For some strange reason they all broke....


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 19, 2007)

This was for a good cause guys!
 :roll:


----------

